

Ask HN: adscaped looking for beta users - 8bitpal

Hi HN,
we are developing adscaped.com, an online advertising platform.<p>Our goal with adscaped is to offer unobtrusive, customizable and high-quality ads for bloggers that care about every aspect of their site, including design and where they send their visitors off to. We offer them to hand-pick every ad or campaign that runs on their site. We believe that this will in turn create more targeted clicks for advertisers.<p>We just started our closed beta and are trying to get a few bloggers and businesses on board who would be willing to test the service.
At the moment no payments are involved since we are testing. Payments will be enabled for the open beta.<p>To sign up please join the invitation list on adscaped and I will invite you.<p>To see the system in action have a look at the landing page of adscaped or at the adscaped introduction on our blog at http://blog.binaerwelt.com/2011/12/adscaped-advertising-introduction/.<p>This is still early stage stuff so there will be kinks and  may be bugs.<p>We appreciate any kind of feedback.
======
8bitpal
Clickable: <https://adscaped.com>

